# ptsb Chief Financial Officer quitting



## Brendan Burgess (18 Aug 2015)

*Permanent TSB CFO stepping down*

Interesting development. There must be easier and better paid jobs available in the UK, where he is from.

Brendan


----------



## Agent 47 (18 Aug 2015)

Maybe he could not keep
1.  Serious
2. Controlled
3. No smile.

Have no sympathy for PTSB.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Aug 2015)

Good one.


----------

